# Pasture



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

Gonna put on the pasture at the deer lease this evening, the Navasota is still out pretty good. Maybe we can find few? Good luck to you all.


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

Didn't find anything the river is dropping.


----------

